# My New Specs! Please check!



## Tyrael (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi everyone! I've been busy and I am building a PC for Christmas.
However, I am not sure if its good enough for heavy duty work. 

Example: Autodesk 3DS Max, Autodesk Inventor LT, Far Cry 2 and ect...

P.S. I am very technical on the operating systems and coding sides. But, I am S*it at PC hardware!

Here is my specs.

Please don't be angry at me... I have enough already from my boss! These days, the boss doesn't care about your health. All they care is their wallet and their money! We over - worked... 
--------------------

1 	CASE BUNDLE 3 ANTEC 900/THERMALTAKE + 700w Dual Rail (X-Crossfire compatible)
2 	INTEL CORE I7 860 2.8GHZ LGA-1156
3 	ASUS P7P55D (SKT 1156)
4 	ATI RADEON HD 1GB 4870 PCI-E (x2) - Palit Radeon HD 4870 Edition
5 	ADATA 1GB DDR2 800MHZ PC2-6400 (x2)
6 	CREATIVE SB AUDIGY 7.1 PCI SOUND CARD
7 	WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR 320GB SATA2 8MB
8 	ASUS WL-138GE 128MBPS WIRELESS PCI
9 	XIGMATEK CPU Cooler + Cross Bow for Intel Quad Core
10 	WINDOWS XP PROFESSIONAL OEM 	(32-Bit)
11 	ASUS DVDE818AT DVD 18X SATA
12 	LG DVD-RW 22X LIGHTSCRIBE SATA

Total Amount: £1100.50


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 14, 2009)

Can't get much better to be fair. I mean without spending extra money for a socket 1136 core i7 for negligable performance gains. Also getting a firegl card would be better for CAD etc but your 4870's should be fine as well.

If I was you I'd have gotten at least 4gb RAM and you've got DDR2 and your platform need DDR3.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 14, 2009)

crossfire has no benefit in 3dsmax or maya etc get a 5k series card either a 5770 or 5850 you will be better off id suggest potentially flashing your gpus to be seen as the fire pro cards (basically the only difference between high end gaming gpus and the workstation cards are a driver when it comes to ATi id have to look up more info to be sure)

eitherway crossfire makes no benefit so save some money and grab a 5k series card

and as DrPepper said get 4 gigs ddr3 id suggesdt 8 gigs as if u plan to use 3dsmax maya etc more ram is key when rendering and get win7 64bit if you plan to any 3d work stay away for 32bit os you will NEED 64bit and lets face it win xp pro 64bit isnt the most reliable 64bit os


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 14, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> crossfire has no benefit in 3dsmax or maya etc get a 5k series card either a 5770 or 5850 you will be better off id suggest potentially flashing your gpus to be seen as the fire pro cards (basically the only difference between high end gaming gpus and the workstation cards are a driver when it comes to ATi id have to look up more info to be sure)
> 
> eitherway crossfire makes no benefit so save some money and grab a 5k series card



you need ddr3 ram dude


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I will get DDR3 RAM! Also, what about the ATi HD 8470 X2 (2Gb)?


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Tyrael,
The system you posted seems a little expensive for what it is. I will look into a set up for you as I have some free time but first a couple of questions.

The antec 900 is a nice case but has no cable holes for cable management, are you bothered about this?
Is there a reason you picked XP?
What is your price range? (guessing around the £1000 mark).


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 14, 2009)

What about this? But, its only an example...
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B001IWZDME/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 14, 2009)

again its a crossfire card just crossfire on the gpu meaning 1 gpu wont be doing anything

get 4-8gigs DDR3 and a 5850 /5870 if u can find them if u want to truly do 3d u will need a fire GL card or Fire pro as there ment for 3d rendering in apps like 3dsmax  

that ram kit seems fine

you have to decide if u want to game or do 3d work etc first

and why stick to the ati 4k series there obsolete compared to there 5k series


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 14, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Hey Tyrael,
> The system you posted seems a little expensive for what it is. I will look into a set up for you as I have some free time but first a couple of questions.
> 
> The antec 900 is a nice case but has no cable holes for cable management, are you bothered about this?
> ...



I am not bothered. 

P.S. I picked up XP 32-Bit. Because, my autodesk is a 32-Bit + all other applications for my work. ie: CS4 photoshop and 3DS Max.

Windows 7 is still too early and Vista is a nightmare. I am sticking with XP.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 14, 2009)

windows 7 runs fine and  32bit apps work in a 64bit os thus theres no reason not to go 64bit because all your doing is in reality shooting yourself in the foot

i use 3dsmax Maya Zbrush and Mudbox and ram is important and since 32bit wont use more then 3.2gbs of ram its an inferior platform


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 14, 2009)

Ah thought so 
Like everyone else here, I would advice getting a 5850 and 4Gb RAM. If you can, try and look for 1600Mhz but with maybe a CAS timing of 8.

And as Crazyeyes pointed out, 32-bit is going to really limit you with your rendering applications. 1gb on gfx with a little less than 2gb in RAM :/ Have you not thought about running 64-bit? it would really benefit your needs.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 14, 2009)

the ram speed wont matter as much unless hes really a gamer and dabbles in 3d

what matters in rendering is MASSIVE amounts of ram nothing is worse then rendering the 900+ frames u need for a short clip (24frames per 1 second of animation) and because you dont have enough ram have the app crash resulting in a loss of work of if u are rendering overnight a loss of a full days worth of render time. Ive been there and done that

thats why i suggest 4gbs minimum on a 64bit os 8 gigs is what i recommend ive seen Maya use 7.3 gbs of ram during rendering and if he can get a 5870 he MIGHT be able to flash it to a new fire gl card i know for a fact some 3k series and 4k card could be flashed to there workstation brothers with bios settings and for 3d apps etc ive found Vista 64 to be more stable and win 7 is better then vista he dosent have to take my advice but thats just it its advice it really depends on if he cares more about 3d rendering etc or gaming


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 14, 2009)

4870X2 Isn't worth the money now. Either get a 5870 or 5850, They have better performance than your two cards and less power consumption. Also that ram you picked is fine and go with windows 7 x64. I've used the same programs you use on it and they run fine even if they are 32bit. If you can I think you can get a 64bit version of the program but use the same serial key.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 14, 2009)

correct so far as ive experienced serial key worked for both 32 /64bit versions


----------



## MK4512 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would downgrade from an i7 to an i5, unless you know you'll be doing some serious CPU intensive programs.

And I would upgrade from a 4870 to a 4890 or 5850.

Edit: Holy crap, 100 posts!


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi everyone! You made me think like a general here! Is like a battlefield where I am communicating with my comrades! lol

Ahem...

Right...

I am not a serious gamer. But, I decided to pick an ATi Radeon HD 4870 (1Gb) because it uses less Watt (160 Watt x 2 Approx) when I am using Crossfire. However, for the Ati Radeon HD 5870... holy hell! It takes up about 188 Watt! Now multiply it by 2 and you will be screaming!

Secondly, Iam keeping the i7 CPU and keep the memory at 4Gb (1300 MHz x 4 - DDR3).

Thirdly, I am not getting an X2 edition, because, I would like each card to work efficiently without killing itself. Also, the case is going to have 2 big fans (front), 1 fan on the CPU with a super heat sink, 1 big fan at the rear and one on the top. There is also a filter to stop the dust killers! 

Ohhh... I hate dust. 

Fourthly, I tried 64-bit before and it gave me goose bumps. There are also BSOD (alot of time) with the x64 architecture. So please... I don't want to trash my computer anymore.

Finally, Windows 7 is still too early for me to buy and I would rather use that OS with a Virtual application. Well... I use many OS in my job. For example, I use Apple Mac for photoshop, Linux for controlling the server, Windows 7 at work and Windows XP at home and work. So... I am not just a small minded person... I am a very versatile person in my job. I am also a computer OS technicain and I use a variety of Windows... even the S*ty ones like windows 2000. :shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2009)

Go for a 5770, less heat output and power consumption. Don't exclude an AMD Phenom II build out of your choices also.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the infos everyone! You gave me a lot of choices! Building a PC is like a work of ART!

Touchwood!


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 14, 2009)

I might go for the Ati 5850 over the 5770. This is because, the 5770... it uses 128bit Memory Bus. But, the 5850, it uses 256bit Memory Bus.

Secondly, the Ati 5850, it uses about 155 Watt.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 14, 2009)

I had that cpu it overclocks really good, youll love it


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 14, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I had that cpu it overclocks really good, youll love it



Not just that... it has "Intel® Hyper-Threading Technology" and "Intel® Virtualization Technology (VT-x)".


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 14, 2009)

x64 operating systems have came a long way (except winxp 64bit). I've only ever had a good time with x64 vista and 7. Anyway that aside that cpu is good for cad etc and for gaming but if your doing CAD on that machine more ram is better.


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Hi everyone! You made me think like a general here! Is like a battlefield where I am communicating with my comrades! lol
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> ...



1- Why on earth are you going to go out and buy 4 sticks of ram when xp will only use 3gb?

2- Vista 64 will have ALOT less problems than XP, You say your an "OS Technicain" then you should know Vista 64 Is a hell of alot more stable than XP!!

3- If your gonna be building that system you might as well just do your photoshop work on that. It will be better than Apple, Espesisally if your running 64bit os

4- if you use 64 bit os you can chuck 8gb of that ddr3 into it and your CAD apps will love it


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 14, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> 1- Why on earth are you going to go out and buy 4 sticks of ram when xp will only use 3?
> 
> 2- Vista 64 will have ALOT less problems than XP, You say your an "OS Technicain" then you should know Vista 64 Is a hell of alot more stable than XP!!
> 
> ...




Hes right dude, going XP is not a good idea


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 14, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> 1- Why on earth are you going to go out and buy 4 sticks of ram when xp will only use 3?
> 
> 2- Vista 64 will have ALOT less problems than XP, You say your an "OS Technicain" then you should know Vista 64 Is a hell of alot more stable than XP!!
> 
> ...



Windows XP is out for longer and Vista is still far behind. I've seen more bugs and Autodesk Inventor 2009 crashes... sometime on a Vista OS. I am not kidding. It really drives me mad.
But, I am using Vista in a Virtual application. So, I am still looking for bugs.


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Windows XP is out for longer and Vista is still far behind. I've seen more bugs and Autodesk Inventor 2009 crashes... sometime on a Vista OS. I am not kidding. It really drives me mad.
> But, I am using Vista in a Virtual application. So, I am still looking for bugs.



Make sure you install the latest service packs for both Vista 64 and Inventor, Inventor likes to have access to more than 2gb of ram (It crashes when it runs out of ram) , you should have at least 4gb, Vista 64 with 4gb+ is reccomended for Autodesk Inventor.

Recomended.

Windows XP Professional x64 Edition (SP2) or Windows Vista 64-bit (SP1) 
AMD64 or Intel® 64 processor 
6 or more GB RAM 
CAD workstation-capable graphics card

http://south-apac.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=1157326&id=12690369


.


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 14, 2009)

Just a thought but if for some reason your applications don't run in Windows 7, you can always use the compatibility mode. Or if you go for a version other than Home, there is the "Xp Mode" I understand that you have your heart set on xp and 32-bit but the reason members urge you to change your mind is because it REALLY will effect your performance.


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 15, 2009)

You should also upgrade your Autodesk Inventor to Inventor 2010


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone! A big thank you!

Since you are urging me to buy a 64-Bit OS, I will buy two computer instead and multitask in my home. I know is crazy. But, its my job too. I work overnight, design things and multitask more than 15 computers a day... maby more. So... it shouldn't be a problem having two machine.


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 15, 2009)

Another thought is to Dual boot?


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 15, 2009)

Well... I am also going to buy 64-bit Vista Ultimate, Windows 7 and XP  Pro.
I already have all editions of 32-Bit. *Grin*


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 15, 2009)

No Problem, Autodesk Inventor 2011 will be out in 3 months (march 2010)   It will be good


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 15, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Another thought is to Dual boot?



Dual boot? Hmm... I've heard of that. But, I am not sure if the motherboard will accept 64 and 32 as a dual boot. Better check...


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 15, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Dual boot? Hmm... I've heard of that. But, I am not sure if the motherboard will accept 64 and 32 as a dual boot. Better check...



it will


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 15, 2009)

You might have a few Licence issues with installing Inventor on to 2 diffrent OS's though


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 15, 2009)

specs you want something like this??:


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 15, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> No Problem, Autodesk Inventor 2011 will be out in 3 months (march 2010)   It will be good



My boss is getting me that and he's giving me an industrial licence. This means, I can put it on any computer without limitation. Well... I had a phone call from him an hour ago and he apologies for shouting at me when I am working. He was worried about the deadlines. But, he soon realized Its already finish. Its all in the document, poster and blue-print. 

P.S. Phew... more pounds for me to spend and get decent specs.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 15, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> it will



Woowww... *doing the jigs*  64 bit + 32-Bit.... HERE I COME!!

Windows 7
Windows Vista
Windows XP

All 64-Bit + 32 Bit!!

Whooo Hoo!!!!


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 15, 2009)

Ooo nice.
But just keep in mind that you can only have 4 "physical" partitions on one hard drive, unless you have 3 "physical" and one "extended" which you can then add "logical" drives to.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 15, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> specs you want something like this??:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091214/Untitled692.jpg



Thanks for the specs. Also, can you give me the link?

I would like to look for more items.


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 15, 2009)

That image is taken from www.scan.co.uk website. I can't explain how good these guys are, only thing I would advice is get your RAM elsewhere as they don't have that great selection :/ but apart from that, they are golden.

EDIT: I should of said, look around at www.novatech.com or www.overclockers.co.uk for a wider selection of RAM.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 15, 2009)

Your boss sounds like a complete douche


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the links, advice and help! Great community too!

Lair360


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 15, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Your boss sounds like a complete douche



Well... If you are working in his company... I wouldn't even say that in the office. lol


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 15, 2009)

To be honest... he's sometime nice to everyone. But, when there is a deadline, he's like a shark!
We got about 600 staff + working and 1/3 gets to work overnight... that is me... dam....

BUT... we are the guys that gets paid more! *laughing my heads off*

I am also in-charge of the server and my other friends... he's a geek in Apple Mac. He really does and he's always boasting about the design! Geezer... better get him an ipod to keep his rambling to a halt.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 15, 2009)

I will take a photo and it on this forum when Its finish!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 15, 2009)

Sounds good  have fun and don't hesitate to come back to the forum if you are in need of some help.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey everyone! How is everything going? Well... for me... I am still waiting for the parts... 
Also, can any of you please suggest any good CPU heatsink for my Intel LGA-1156?

Merry Christmas!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 22, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> That image is taken from www.scan.co.uk website. I can't explain how good these guys are, only thing I would advice is get your RAM elsewhere as they don't have that great selection :/ but apart from that, they are golden.
> 
> EDIT: I should of said, look around at www.novatech.com or www.overclockers.co.uk for a wider selection of RAM.



scan is the bomb man if you live in UK,you could say scan is like newegg here.
their choices in ram is actually big if you see all the options they have,funny enough the 1600mhz 4GB ram kit is cheaper than the 1333mhz in scan.

I would recommend buying from scan or ebuyer as their price is just awesome,novatech is okay but overclockers is just rip off.
If you buy from scan you get next day delivery i think.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 23, 2009)

overclockers is not a rip off if your buying comsumables eg thermal grease 
but ebuyer is great


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 25, 2009)

All my hardware is from Scan lol. I love them long time.

Accept my graphics card as they emailed me basically saying that I might as well cancel my order because they wont be getting any in for some time.

Merry Christmas


----------

